# Gambit is Watching You



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

...So you better vote ;D don't be fooled buy his adorable handsomeness, he'll blow up your computer if you get on his bad side <3 xDD
He knows where you liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive ;D


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He looks like he's saying "Whaddaya want from me?"

He's beautiful.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL xD Yes, he lives up to his name quite well I think <3

Hehe, thanks!!


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

he kinda looks like a seal his face lol nice fish


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Haha! Cutie!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, thanks!! xD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's cute!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Soul-staring fishy.... >.>


----------

